# Creation ProCut CR630 Installation Problems



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everybody, this is my first post proper so please be gentle with me.

So where do I begin?... Well about 6 weeks ago I brought a second hand Creation PCut CR630 from a trustworthy seller on e-bay. I'll make it clear now I don't think he's sold me on a lemon, he told me he'd been using it for years and it had been fine.

Now I brought this thing for £230 quid including the P&P and have since paid out another £40 in assorted cables, adapters, etc but no joy!! So I've been hunting on here for advice and I see these things provoke a wide and varied opinion. Now I've read the now epic 'I'm in tears' thread and, although it was very informative, it doesn't quite seem to hit the spot. 

So what is the problem I hear you ask. Well it's quite simple, it doesn't work!! Don't get me wrong it powers on, and the LED works and I can even operate the carriage (i.e. make the blade move side to side and up and down). Pretty impressive I thought, until I plugged it in to my computer and tried to get my O/S to recognise it. It's like it doesn't appear to be pnp compatible.

I have 11 USB ports on my PC and I have no trouble with any of my other devices or indeed plugging new devices in. I've tried it on my PC which runs XP and on my Laptop which runs Vista. I've also brought a new serial port card, leads and adapters as it was suggested that a serial method may work. I also seem to have read every MS thread on USB Connectivity related issues.

So I'm going to give it another week before it goes to the tip, so someone please come to my rescue. It seems like a really good cutter and I'd be gutted to throw away £250+. Especially as I'll have to buy another.

Thanks for your time.... Chris


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

What type of software are you using with it? I don't have a pcut machine but the drivers are usually in the software like Flexisign..ect, and Corel Draw is able to send to some plotters.

Mike


----------



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Mike. I'm currently trying Flexisign 7.6v2 but have tried quite a few different programs now. I've downloaded the official usb drivers from the PCUT / Creation website and have tried them from a couple of the different links posted in these forums. The problem seems to be that the PC doesn't even notice the device is plugged in. Surely it should at least 'see' the device and prompt for the drivers. I thought this was a pure USB device so surely it'll be pnp? Chris


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Chris,

As I said I don't have the Procut cr630 machine but I do have a couple of machine's that do connect threw USB none of them are recognized by the computer (like a printer is). 

Here is a link to the pdf manual for that machine: http://www.sc-x2.com/files/man/creation/cr.pdf maybe it will help.

Mike


----------



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Mike, I've read it inside out dozens of times though and I've followed it to the letter but it still doesn't pick up the fact that the cutter is plugged in. Normally when you plug a usb device in it's automatically recognised by the o/s and it prompts to install but it just doesn't see it there.

Very frustrating!! Chris


----------



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

Besides the manual says it should auto detect once it's plugged in


----------



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

It's ok, It's sorted!! You won't believe what it is, lol. I was about to throw it away and I happened to have a look at the uscutter forum about this model. One of the suggestions to a similar 'non-response' post suggested to look at the machines motheboard and check the connections. So as a last effort I opened up the end that had the usb post and found that the USB port was then connected to motherboard with another usb lead inside. Despite the fact that it was secured with some melted plastic/wax substance it had broken loose from it's socket (perhaps in transit), hence the lack of USB connectivity. Anyway I plugged it back in an it installed within 30 seconds. Who would have thought it eh? I wish I had 8 weeks ago when it turned up, lol. Now I just need to figure out the knife settings now!!


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm glad you got it sorted out.

Happy Cutting
Mike


----------



## kiddo (Mar 8, 2009)

Chrissy B said:


> It's ok, It's sorted!! You won't believe what it is, lol. I was about to throw it away and I happened to have a look at the uscutter forum about this model. One of the suggestions to a similar 'non-response' post suggested to look at the machines motheboard and check the connections. So as a last effort I opened up the end that had the usb post and found that the USB port was then connected to motherboard with another usb lead inside. Despite the fact that it was secured with some melted plastic/wax substance it had broken loose from it's socket (perhaps in transit), hence the lack of USB connectivity. Anyway I plugged it back in an it installed within 30 seconds. Who would have thought it eh? I wish I had 8 weeks ago when it turned up, lol. Now I just need to figure out the knife settings now!!


Hi,
I have the same problem, my PC doesn't recognise the cutter and a prompt comes up saying it is malfunctioned. I opened up the part where the usb port is and I couldn't see anything else maybe because there is another panel that I have to unscrew to see the motherboard - would I need to take that off in order to do what you mentioned in your thread?

I would appreciate any feedback as my cutter seems to be giving me constant headaches!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

Hiya, well fortunately I just managed to solve my problem by connecting the usb port to motherboard. I never had to look at the motherboard itself just attach the usb cable to the usb port internally. Personally I think if you undo the screws on the underneath you might be able to get to it, that's what I would have done next. Just work your way around the shell and undo everything, lol. If your PC is finding it but it's unrecognised it's a different problem to mine. You have installed the drivers and everything before plugging it in havent you?


----------



## kiddo (Mar 8, 2009)

Chrissy B said:


> Hiya, well fortunately I just managed to solve my problem by connecting the usb port to motherboard. I never had to look at the motherboard itself just attach the usb cable to the usb port internally. Personally I think if you undo the screws on the underneath you might be able to get to it, that's what I would have done next. Just work your way around the shell and undo everything, lol. If your PC is finding it but it's unrecognised it's a different problem to mine. You have installed the drivers and everything before plugging it in havent you?


 

No I haven't actually. I just followed the instructions on the manual where you connect the cutter to the PC via usb and then follow the steps provided once the 'add new hardware' prompt comes up (which didn't happen). I have had a response from the company that sold it to me saying I should install the driver by accessing the cutter folder from the installation CD (which is actually what you're saying as well). I will try that and see how it goes - thanks! I'm a designer, a simple designer I can't get my head around computers lol!


----------



## Chrissy B (Mar 29, 2009)

Well that should do it I reckon. I'm a simple designer but luckily I work in IT. Normally you have install the drivers before you plug in the device, otherwise it doesn't know what kind of USB device it is. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mfs_bg (Jan 3, 2010)

I had installed driver properly and my plotter can run properly but it's just a while. After that when I send cut nothing happen. When i try to install new driver, my screen turn blue. Actually this happened 3-4 times before but I don't know why. After I revert to old bios it's ok then happen again. I also format my pc twice samehing happen, can use on that time but after off on pc the plotter won't cut. No error detect but problem when try to reinstall cutter driver. Screen goes blue


----------



## mfs_bg (Jan 3, 2010)

Ray.. or anyone else.. please help me.. I'm sick of these..
I'm using windows xp sp3. flexisign pro.. n tried several usb driver.. can you guide me.. and send me driver ..
my email [email protected]


----------

